# Singaporean dude



## Hoon (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey guys joined control booth quiet sometime back but nv reali got the chance to intro myself make frds n all so here it goes... i'm a 22 m from singapore ( a small island in singapore) yeah would love to make frds around the world, exchange ideas and all that so add me [email protected] on msn, frdster or myspace yeah hope to hear from some of you guys soon  tc HAKUNA MATATA


----------



## Van (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome Aboard ! Good to have ya. What is your main technical area of interest ?? 

Just as a side note go back and edit your post remove the @ and the . from your email address, just spell them "at" , and "dot" or you're going to get more spam than you could possibly imagine !


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome Hoon. It's great having people from all over the world here. Hope you enjoy your time. Tell us a little about your own special interests as well as what theater is like in Singapore. I imagine its very different than theater here in the US. 

AND edit your post as soon as possible like Van said or the e-mail address gathering robots will find you and you will get 100's of pieces of mail every day.


----------



## avkid (Aug 25, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Van, Gaff. I have to completely disagree!
> Now I don't really know for sure. But my understanding is the email address get put in that little box image. See it? Can't select it, it's not text. So spam bots won't pick it up! That's my understanding at least.
> Can anyone who knows for sure step in and let us know, before I inevitably make a fool out of myself anymore?
> Edit:
> A quick check of the source code seems to back me up.


I concur, that is the point.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 25, 2007)

Well I for one don't trust you punks and your newfangled technology. 

You know they used to say you could never get a virus by reading an e-mail. 

They used to say you could never get a virus by viewing a picture.

They used to say you could never get a virus or have your identity stolen just by visiting a website.

So what you say maybe true... but I guarantee someone a lot smarter than all of us is out there trying to figure out how to defeat the all mighty image box... Of course the same can be said for Van's solution of just writing out "AT" and "Dot". I think I'm going to learn morse code... it seems a lot more secure than e-mail.


----------



## Van (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah! what he said!


----------



## Hoon (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks for the adviser regarding the email addy thing... well i'm from singapore its a small country in asia... the arts scene is young n growing... i just got out of collage i'm basically a freelance worker... willing to do anything but more into sound and staging... yeap... how bout the rest of u?


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 29, 2007)

There's a real interesting mix of people around here. The regulars include... high school students, college students, high school teachers, college teachers (like me), recently graduated students just starting their career, old pro's who have been in the business for 30 years or more, people who work in really big regional theaters with massive budgets, people who are volunteers in small community theaters with no money at all, people who work for major manufacturers of theater products, and people who sell them for a living. There's an expert on just about everything around here and we all enjoy having a good time.


----------



## Hoon (Sep 3, 2007)

well you guys sound like a real fun bunch... well i'm into theatre, concerts, events... tech stuff basically hoping to get into tv too... basically i just grad from a college in singapore and now serving the army... all singaporean men have to serve 2 yrs so yeah i'm just doing it then hoping to leave this country for good and settle down in hopefully germany... i'm really young n inexperience so please share more everyone  young n old


----------



## Hughesie (Sep 4, 2007)

welcome aboard


----------

